# Within less than a month



## Deleted member 14481 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm not yet 2 weeks into my job when I decide to stop sleeping at the shelter. The other shelter clients wouldn't be quiet at night and staff was making a lot of issues among the clients worse. ::rage:: On my first night outside I meet a guy through a mutual friend and we start doing hand-stuff. He also teaches me a lot about camping. He gets super dramatic and abusive and I break up with him because me not wanting to have sex with him without him going to get tested makes him feel ugly. We were in a camping mate situation of 3 and I leave and he takes the other person with him and I don't hear from the other person for days. We all finally see each other again and try to camp together but the guy continues his abusive behavior and it doesn't work out. ::facepalm::

Now, I'm housed, still have the job, looking for another job, and making my well need medical appointments. The guy is still bumming around in his same spots, even though any others have moved on. The 3rd person in the camping situation with us no longer with the guy, either. ::finger::

All this happened within 3 weeks. ​


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 17, 2016)

Homebum drama


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 18, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> Homebum drama



i agree. not to be rude, but that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Aug 20, 2016)

glad to hear you got out of that situation! abusive situations can be hard to get out of especially if that person is all u got at the time. 

it is rude to discount as homebum drama. if you cant relate, recognize that as a privledge. dont discount others experiences.

thank you for sharing, inu


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 24, 2016)

I was only kidding. I can appreciate the fact that you feel open to share with us. @Inuyoujo


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 24, 2016)

i guess what i meant was that this seemed more like a facebook post then a thread on stp. although i guess thats what the "off the road" forum section is for.


----------

